# Was I being fed a line? Are 3 button suits coming back?



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

I got Friday afternoon off. After paying for my solid blue Samuelsohn, I decided to check out Moore's (which I believe is owned by Men's Warehouse) to waste some time. Incidentally, they did not have a solid navy or solid grey in my size.

They had a 3 button sportsjacket on display. I asked the guy if three buttons were coming back, and he said they are going to come back in force like they did in the 2000's.I had a hard time believing him, but I think James Bond in Skyfall will be wearing a 3 button.

I'm going to stick with a 2 button because I'm a shorty.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You should worry more about what looks good on you than what is the current fashion. I'm not a big three button suit or sport coat fan myself, but if you know what you want and stick to reasonably classic stuff, what is "in style" matters a lot less.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You may assume all an SA says is lies. The 3 button is rarely flattering, certainly not to either the big or small man. Unless you want to project an overbearing or sartorially clueless look, skip it.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the salesman just wanted to sell you something in your size. If the clothing industry was truly pushing 3-button suits, you would not see a gradual buildup over a number of years. Instead, you would hear this advice at every store you visit. You would also see 3-buttons on TV personalities and in movies.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Moore's is owned by Men's Wearhouse, and is our Canadian sister. While I've seen more three-buttons in the GQ world than I can remember in recent years, and an argument could be made that they are poised to make a fashionable resurgence (much like the double-breasted), I guarantee that any 3-button jackets at MW/Moore's are leftovers from past years. I might have 30 suits or sportcoats in my whole store that are 3-button (out of about 2,000), and the majority of them are from 2006-2009. That brings me to my second point - MW is rarely on the leading edge of the fashion curve. Definitely only go 3-button if you're confident it flatters your body shape. If you are motivated by what's popular (which is not always bad), wait a bit, or at least find a 3-button from a more fashion-forward retailer.


----------



## EverChanging (Dec 3, 2011)

No they are not, and much like Dovid said it would seem that the salesman was simply trying to sell and in fairness to him you asked a bit of a leading question.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

That's great news to hear, because I just dumped the last of my 3 buttons about 6 months ago and now only have 2 buttons. I was never a fan of 3 buttons, but back in 2004, all you could get was 3 buttons off the rack.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

I too tragically bought too many 3 buttons in the early 2000s and have no cluevwhere they are now. The problem with modern 3 buttons is they don't roll. I've always enjoyed those...Won't find them at MW though. They wear them on Mad Men often. I tried to press one to roll once with little success.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

If you are short - stay away from them. If you are taller you can always get away with it. I have a couple of three button jackets - at 5' 11' I am barely tall enough to pull it off comfortably. Nonetheless, I have always preferred a two button - but what I really like is a one button jacket. I look forward to the time when they become more fashionable - considering you only button one button anyway......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I had an iridescent green one-button back in the mid-60's. I cut quite the figure at the university in it. However, I doubt that I'd buy one today . . . or tomorrow, for that matter. Same for three button.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

poorboy said:


> I had a hard time believing him, but I think James Bond in Skyfall will be wearing a 3 button.
> 
> I'm going to stick with a 2 button because I'm a shorty.


James Bond has been in mostly 3-button suits in every film since GoldenEye in 1995. All of Daniel Craig's suits in the Bond series except for 1 in Casino Royale have 3 buttons.

But wear what looks good on you and what you like.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

I see a lot of 3 button jackets in my travels. I've never thought of them as purely a fashion statement.

I'm learning, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought three button jackets had more to do with whether the style flattered the wearer's body shape and taste.

My understanding is that the taller and thinner you are, the more likely the style is to flatter you. As an example, here's Martin Clunes, who stands 6'2":










David Tennant is 6'1", but he's so skinny he makes four buttons look good:

I'm referring here to three button jackets; the 3/2 roll is, in my opinion, a different animal.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Matt S said:


> James Bond has been in mostly 3-button suits in every film since GoldenEye in 1995. All of Daniel Craig's suits in the Bond series except for 1 in Casino Royale have 3 buttons.
> 
> But wear what looks good on you and what you like.


Matt S,

Daniel Craig is 5'10". Do you think it's possible they dress him in three button suits for the Bond films to make him appear taller on screen?


----------



## toyberg (Dec 11, 2010)

I have both and I think 3 buttons look good. Depends on the cut. I've seen a few that have very short lapels and others that cover the top button. I'm 6'2" 190lbs so I might be somewhat biased. Two button suits seem to have a large opening around my torso showing a lot of shirt and tie.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Acme said:


> Matt S,Daniel Craig is 5'10". Do you think it's possible they dress him in three button suits for the Bond films to make him appear taller on screen?


I think it is the opposite. If you are shorter you want fewer buttons and more shirt showing - that tends to elongate your body. If you are tall you can afford more buttons. Basketball players can get away with four or more buttons and it doesn't look totally stupid.


----------



## toyberg (Dec 11, 2010)

JBierly said:


> I think it is the opposite. If you are shorter you want fewer buttons and more shirt showing - that tends to elongate your body. If you are tall you can afford more buttons. Basketball players can get away with four or more buttons and it doesn't look totally stupid.


I beg to differ on those B'Ballers. Big Pimpin style has never looked good except to other pimps and of course the ho's.:biggrin:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> You should worry more about what looks good on you than what is the current fashion. I'm not a big three button suit or sport coat fan myself, but if you know what you want and stick to reasonably classic stuff, what is "in style" matters a lot less.


This.

I don't understand this 'coming back' nonsense. I aim to wear things that suit me, and will be worn for 20 years regardless of the vagaries of fashion. Fashion is for women. Style is for men. My only criticism of this splendid forum is that it is mis-named.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

There are many types of 3 button jackets, some boxier than others. While I have made a pact never to buy another again (too many from the 1995 - 2002 era), I am not going to dump items that I like because they are 3 button. A case in point is my USA made 3 button J. Crew navy moleskin jacket to which I just added leather buttons. That jacket, bought in 1995 in Pasadena still looks fantastic if you ask me. I also have a Banana Republic item from BR's made in Italy years that I am not getting rid of. I use it primarily for travel so I don't have to worry about ruining something decent.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Aren't 3 button and 2 button suits pretty much always available? It would seem the trend of late is mostly 2 button, but I still see plenty of 3 buttons out there.

Though much of what I wear would likely appall him, I'm with Balfour on this.

I try to pay little attention to "in" and "out."


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Balfour said:


> Fashion is for women. Style is for men.


perfectly summarized & well said


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

JBierly said:


> I think it is the opposite. If you are shorter you want fewer buttons and more shirt showing - that tends to elongate your body. If you are tall you can afford more buttons. Basketball players can get away with four or more buttons and it doesn't look totally stupid.


Yes. But Bond's button three suits always are only buttoned at the middle button with the lapel rolling gently over the top button. So it's not as bad as buttoning it at the top, though it still doesn't have the smooth line of a button two or button one suit. And the fashionable suits in Skyfall pretty much do everything wrong to make Daniel Craig look taller. They make him look stocky and inelegant. Look at Quantum of Solace for a far more flattering suit.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Matt S said:


> And the fashionable suits in Skyfall pretty much do everything wrong to make Daniel Craig look taller.


I see, thanks.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

toyberg said:


> ...Two button suits seem to have a large opening around my torso showing a lot of shirt and tie.


They are supposed to. It is part of what, along with the tie and the collar, points to your face.


----------



## toyberg (Dec 11, 2010)

Orsini, I know that. I'm fairly tall so it seems overtly so.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

toyberg said:


> Orsini, I know that. I'm fairly tall so it seems overtly so.


Oh. How tall are you?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Orsini said:


> You may assume all an SA says is lies. The 3 button is rarely flattering, certainly not to either the big or small man. Unless you want to project an overbearing or sartorially clueless look, skip it.


Complete garbage - regarding both SAs and 3-button suits. Not sure why you categorize all SAs as liars - do you appreciate it when someone does the same regarding those in your profession? And if you bother to keep yourself reasonably fit, a 3-button is a great look.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Three button (rolled to two) have never left! OOOOps!! I'm in the wrong forum. ;-)
Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL, in the wrong forum, perhaps, but the point you make is absolutely spot-on!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

BiffBiffster said:


> Yup. And if we keep 'em barefoot 'n pregnant, they ain't even gonna have time for fashion.


Perhaps I am obtuse but this is satire, is it? Yet, if so, to what purport?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Unless they have a lower stance than what was sold in the early 2000s and the lapels roll slightly at the top, avoid them. The only good looking three button suits I've seen are bespoke, cost a fortune off the rack, or are from the '60s and earlier.

While we're talking about Bond, see these examples for how the button stance and lapel roll should look on a three button suit. You won't find this on a Men's Wearhouse, Moore's, or department store suit. Pierce Brosnan's height helps, but Brioni's attention to detail helps even more.

https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/?cat=33


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The depressive issue with three button suits never has been as much with the basic design characteristics, as with the ongoing reality that too many wearers are guilty of attempting to stuff "three pounds into a two pound sack. Unfortunately it shows...and generally not well! As seems typical, we blame it on the garment design.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

smmrfld said:


> Complete garbage - regarding both SAs and 3-button suits. Not sure why you categorize all SAs as liars - do you appreciate it when someone does the same regarding those in your profession? And if you bother to keep yourself reasonably fit, a 3-button is a great look.


More SA lies.

The oniy place this look is "good" is for tall, intimidating, guys handing out monographs in front of the bus station.

Actually, that would be a step up for most of you SAs....


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Not all SA's are liars. Some genuinely don't know any better than the nonsense they spout. And it is always the store which is to blame not the fault of the individual SA. 

I do find it acutely uncomfortable when the assistant's level of knowledge is considerably less than my own. What is the polite way to behave in such a situation?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Shaver said:


> Not all SA's are liars. Some genuinely don't know any better than the nonsense they spout. And it is always the store which is to blame not the fault of the individual SA.
> 
> I do find it acutely uncomfortable when the assistant's level of knowledge is considerably less than my own. What is the polite way to behave in such a situation?


I turn it into a lecture.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

I am always striving for the vintage look regardless of what is current or not .

That being said I have bought two ,three button suits and as someone told as of late ," with three button suits its sometime, always,and never in regard's as to the buttons being buttoned. 
Aside from that I like the way they fit , and am puzzled by the poo hooing about three button suits. 
Please enlighten me as to why they are not in "favor" . 

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Orsini said:


> I turn it into a lecture.


Why am I so easily able to imagine that? :icon_smile:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> I do find it acutely uncomfortable when the assistant's level of knowledge is considerably less than my own. What is the polite way to behave in such a situation?


I have tried several responses to this, from quizzical through silent to agreeable. I find it's best to just respond courteously to the (usually well meaning) attempt at help from the SA. It's just too embarrassing all round to 'show up' the SA and never makes me feel good on leaving the shop. Of course, I don't let such persons influence my decisions in any case.

However, I still make a habit of asking SA's questions about their wares. Over the weekend I asked a SA in a Crombie store where their products were made and was told that they were "all" made in a factory in Leeds. I am almost certain this is not the case for the overwhelming majority of their goods, never mind all of them. However, from time to time you do come across a truly knowledgeable and interested SA and that makes the whole shopping experience so much better...so it is still worth asking


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> I have tried several responses to this, from quizzical through silent to agreeable. I find it's best to just respond courteously to the (usually well meaning) attempt at help from the SA. It's just too embarrassing all round to 'show up' the SA and never makes me feel good on leaving the shop. Of course, I don't let such persons influence my decisions in any case.
> 
> However, I still make a habit of asking SA's questions about their wares. Over the weekend I asked a SA in a Crombie store where their products were made and was told that they were "all" made in a factory in Leeds. I am almost certain this is not the case for the overwhelming majority of their goods, never mind all of them. However, from time to time you do come across a truly knowledgeable and interested SA and that makes the whole shopping experience so much better...so it is still worth asking


Silent, I am afraid, is my normal approach - but I would, as you, never try to expose the SA's shortcomings.

You are correct : a knowledgable enthusiastic SA is something special, increasingly rare though unfortuantely.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Shaver said:


> I do find it acutely uncomfortable when the assistant's level of knowledge is considerably less than my own. What is the polite way to behave in such a situation?


Some of the best advice I've gotten from my Dad is that "You don't have to correct every fool in the world," except he didn't say "fool." I just let them carry on and think I'm stubborn.

Frank:

The reason 3-button suits are disliked are that three-button suits are, relatively speaking, difficult to get right for many men, and were very fashionable about ten years ago, which meant the market was flooded with bad ones. They fall into the same category as black suits: things that don't work for everybody, but which were pushed by stores so much that a great number of men ended up in poorly-made clothes that didn't suit them.

Based on your pics, you and I are built such that three-button suits work better on us than they do on many people. Even then, I look better in a two-button suit than in a high-roll three button: I can't be bothered to button the top button, and many of those suits have a near-crease in the lapels that make them look rather off with the top button open.


----------



## deckard (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw Bill Clinton wearing a 3 piece on TV the other day. I think a two button or 2/3 would have been more flattering. I didn't think of it as the 3-button making a comeback though. It just seemed more like he wanted wear something as different or unusual now that he isn't running for office anymore and doesn't need to worry much about public opinion.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

deckard said:


> I saw Bill Clinton wearing a 3 piece on TV the other day. I think a two button or 2/3 would have been more flattering. I didn't think of it as the 3-button making a comeback though. It just seemed more like he wanted wear something as different or unusual now that he isn't running for office anymore and doesn't need to worry much about public opinion.


Not making fun of the guy but... I think he kind of has a large head - maybe not as big as President Lincoln's but pretty good size. The effect for me is that his head looks kind of large in comparison to his shoulders which are clearly smaller since he has lost so much weight. A two button with more shirt showing might help to give the illusion of broader shoulders? So anyhow, I agree - not everyone is flattered by a three button jacket.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

I generally don't go out of my way to get 3 buttons, but won't back away from them if I like how they look, etc. As Youthful Repp-robate says, they have the misfortune of having been the popular style a few years back so they are all over the place and were produced and reproduced by inferior makers (e.g., men's warehouse)

I just picked up a Zileri Navy 3 button and a Belvest charcoal 3 button that I can now wear due to having dropped about 30 lbs in the last year. I probably wouldn't have gotten them if I hadn't dropped the weight, though.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

ChicagoTrad said:


> I generally don't go out of my way to get 3 buttons, but won't back away from them if I like how they look, etc. As Youthful Repp-robate says, they have the misfortune of having been the popular style a few years back so they are all over the place and were produced and reproduced by inferior makers (e.g., men's warehouse)
> 
> I just picked up a Zileri Navy 3 button and a Belvest charcoal 3 button that I can now wear due to having dropped about 30 lbs in the last year. I probably wouldn't have gotten them if I hadn't dropped the weight, though.


Congrats on the weight loss, 30 pounds is a significant acheivement. I just thrifted a Belvest doublebreasted myself, it's lovely. I can't wait for an excuse to wear it.


----------



## toyberg (Dec 11, 2010)

Orsini said:


> Oh. How tall are you?


It's in the post you replied to. (6'2")


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

JBierly said:


> Not making fun of the guy but... _I think he kind of has a large head - maybe not as big as President Lincoln's but pretty good size._ The effect for me is that his head looks kind of large in comparison to his shoulders which are clearly smaller since he has lost so much weight. A two button with more shirt showing might help to give the illusion of broader shoulders? So anyhow, I agree - not everyone is flattered by a three button jacket.


I believe this to be a commonality among many of your 2 term presidents and ergo Obama is probably toast, irrespective of current pollster's opinions.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

BiffBiffster said:


> Yup. And if we keep 'em barefoot 'n pregnant, they ain't even gonna have time for fashion.





Shaver said:


> Perhaps I am obtuse but this is satire, is it? Yet, if so, to what purport?


It's pretty repugnant either way.



Orsini said:


> More SA lies.
> 
> The oniy place this look is "good" is for tall, intimidating, guys handing out monographs in front of the bus station.
> 
> Actually, that would be a step up for most of you SAs....


Wowwwwwww.



Orsini said:


> I turn it into a lecture.


That's no way for a gentleman to behave. They're just doing their job. Blame the stores for not teaching them better, don't take it out on them.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Fashion is for women. Style is for men.





salgy said:


> perfectly summarized & well said





Jovan said:


> It's pretty repugnant either way.


Agreed.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So you agree that your sexist comment masquerading as humour was bad?

...

Then why did you say it to begin with? :icon_scratch:


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

After paying close attention to the attire of sportscasters the last two days I am beginning to believe that they may indeed have a resurgence in popularity. Both Tirico and Gruden had 3 buttons on last night. At least it is a big improvement from the yellow jackets of the Cosell era.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> So you agree that your sexist comment masquerading as humour was bad?
> 
> ...
> 
> Then why did you say it to begin with? :icon_scratch:


Your interpretation of my comment is quite off the mark. I'm sorry that the sarcasm and irony were lost on you.

Methinks that you should take up Balfour's original comment if you want to address a sexist stance.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Would you make a black joke in the same vain? Just because it's "ironic" and "sarcastic" doesn't mean it isn't offensive.

But I am glad you don't actually think like that. Sadly I've come across people on clothing forums who do.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

JBierly said:


> After paying close attention to the attire of sportscasters the last two days I am beginning to believe that they may indeed have a resurgence in popularity. Both Tirico and Gruden had 3 buttons on last night. At least it is a big improvement from the yellow jackets of the Cosell era.


ESPN talent never stopped wearing 3-button coats. All of the athletes on SportsCenter wear them, and nearly all the sportscasters do to.


----------



## toyberg (Dec 11, 2010)

Well this thread has landed in the toilet.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Jovan said:


> It's pretty repugnant either way.
> 
> Wowwwwwww.
> 
> That's no way for a gentleman to behave. They're just doing their job. Blame the stores for not teaching them better, don't take it out on them.


Sorry I got you switched on, old man. It's just jokes...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Do elaborate.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> This.
> 
> I don't understand this 'coming back' nonsense. I aim to wear things that suit me, and will be worn for 20 years regardless of the vagaries of fashion. Fashion is for women. Style is for men. My only criticism of this splendid forum is that it is mis-named.





BiffBiffster said:


> Your interpretation of my comment is quite off the mark. I'm sorry that the sarcasm and irony were lost on you.
> 
> Methinks that you should take up Balfour's original comment if you want to address a sexist stance.


Mr Balfour's post is utterly commendable, I agree with it completely, and it contains no hint of misogyny.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

BiffBiffster said:


> Your interpretation of my comment is quite off the mark. I'm sorry that the sarcasm and irony were lost on you.
> 
> Methinks that you should take up Balfour's original comment if you want to address a sexist stance.


Eh???:icon_scratch:

This is bizarre. I assume Biff's original post has been deleted as I only see it in reposts, but as I appear to be being accused of something that I regard as abhorrent (sexism), I will respond by saying that to say "Fashion is for women. Style is for men." is not sexist in any way at all. It is the sort of thing my wife would say. And only a fool would interpret it to mean "Women can't be stylish" or "Men have more important 'affairs of state' to worry about that the vagaries of fashion" (which are, after scratching my head, the only 'sexist' spin I can see being put on my comment). My Goodness, we participate in an interwebz forum devoted to clothing!

It's shorthand, of course, for saying that the markets for women's and men's clothes operate in completely different ways, with the former much more driven by seasonal or annual changes. Part of the 'fashion forward' men's market has gone in that direction as well, but that is not a good thing. As I said in my post, a well dressed man should be able to wear the same suit he wore 20 years ago (with the design to express his personal style, rather than to follow the vagaries of fashion - e.g. lapel width to complement his features, and how he likes to wear his ties). The very best dressed men who can afford to will also wear bespoke (sorry to raise this contentious point, but it's true) and the economics of bespoke don't support seasonal change (unless you're as rich as Croesus).

I intend to develop this point further when I respond to Bjorn's thoughtful thread about the purpose of the fashion forum (which, as he no doubt will appreciate I strongly disagree with but applaud him for raising). But I did want to clarify my remarks here given the excitement they seem to have provoked.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Sorry I got you switched on, old man. It's just jokes...


I see you edited your post. Sorry, I never know when people are kidding when they make comments like that.

I recall a tale by someone or another who lectured a bartender on what was or wasn't a martini... just because he was asked whether he wanted gin or vodka. I'm sure they felt very impressed by themselves, but the poor guy was just doing his job.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope 3 button suits don't come back. It seems I can't sit through the weather broadcast without seeing the meteorologist wearing one of these monstrosities. 2-button will never go out of style


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> I have tried several responses to this, from quizzical through silent to agreeable. I find it's best to just respond courteously to the (usually well meaning) attempt at help from the SA. It's just too embarrassing all round to 'show up' the SA and never makes me feel good on leaving the shop. Of course, I don't let such persons influence my decisions in any case.
> 
> However, I still make a habit of asking SA's questions about their wares. Over the weekend I asked a SA in a Crombie store where their products were made and was told that they were "all" made in a factory in Leeds. I am almost certain this is not the case for the overwhelming majority of their goods, never mind all of them. However, from time to time you do come across a truly knowledgeable and interested SA and that makes the whole shopping experience so much better...so it is still worth asking


I just really hate being fussed over by SAs when I shop. I know their doing their job, work off commission, etc. But when first approached I politely thank them for offering to help, but indicate that I'm browsing and if I need any help I'll ask. If I'm fussed over more by the same chap, then my responses become progressively terser.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

gaseousclay said:


> I hope 3 button suits don't come back. It seems I can't sit through the weather broadcast without seeing the meteorologist wearing one of these monstrosities. 2-button will never go out of style


A good three button suit is cut differently than the one your average weather man or sports caster wears.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Jovan said:


> A good three button suit is cut differently than the one your average weather man or sports caster wears.


Three button are of course a British classic, but I agree with what Manton says about being rigid and unpleasant when both the top and middle buttons are fastened.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

The notion that fashion is for women and that style is for men probably deserves its own thread. 

I do find notion rather quaint and quite value laden. And, despite the expected protests, it carries more than a whiff of sexism as it relies on an equation of men as something outside of time and women as slaves to the season. And so on.

And none of this is supported (or not) if one's wife agrees or disagrees. (Also, I shalln't rush to cry "Fool!" when I find disagreement.)

Jovan: Satire has a long and controversial history. Some folks believed that Swift meant to see poor Irish babes become meals.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

BiffBiffster said:


> The notion that fashion is for women and that style is for men probably deserves its own thread.
> 
> I do find notion rather quaint and quite value laden. And, despite the expected protests, it carries more than a whiff of sexism as it relies on an equation of men as something outside of time and women as slaves to the season. And so on.
> 
> And none of this is supported (or not) if one's wife agrees or disagrees. (Also, I shalln't rush to cry "Fool!" when I find disagreement.)


Nonsense. Your post was foolish (on many levels), and this response continues to dig the hole.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

BiffBiffster said:


> The notion that fashion is for women and that style is for men probably deserves its own thread.
> 
> I do find notion rather quaint and quite value laden. And, despite the expected protests, it carries more than a whiff of sexism as it relies on an equation of men as something outside of time and women as slaves to the season. And so on.
> 
> ...


Hello BiffBiffster, my original post (reproduced below) still stands and remains applicable -most especially the concluding question - even after this your defense.



Shaver said:


> Perhaps I am obtuse but this is satire, is it? Yet, if so, *to what purport?*


As an aside: Swift's 'Modest Proposal' to which you allude was a remarkable and multi-faceted exposition, utilising it in comparison of one's own work will always be severely disadvantageous, unless one is able to write with similar capacity to such flair and yet such economy.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Nonsense. Your post was foolish (on many levels), and this response continues to dig the hole.


You're much too enamored with yourself to have a reasonable conversation. But that's nothing new.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

BiffBiffster said:


> You're much too enamored with yourself to have a reasonable conversation. But that's nothing new.


Are we to presume that this is yet more of your oblique satire?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

One of the lawyers I have cases against all the time has a black four-button sports coat that he wears almost every time, with at least three, if not all four, buttons buttoned. As he also has a tendency toward stoutness, it has the effect of making him look like an overstuffed sausage.

Not recommended.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Agree. Wouldn't ever have a four button SB. It's just wrong.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Balfour said:


> ^ Agree. Wouldn't ever have a four button SB. It's just wrong.


It works for a norfolk jacket or if you're trying to channel the Edwardian style.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^It seems that whenever I find a Vestimenta jacket they're always four button models. They're unstructured jackets with very soft fabrics that seem extremely fashion oriented to me. I couldn't wear them, but I'd expect they have their fair share of followers on that other forum.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

jackmccullough said:


> One of the lawyers I have cases against all the time has a black four-button sports coat that he wears almost every time, with at least three, if not all four, buttons buttoned. As he also has a tendency toward stoutness, it has the effect of making him look like an overstuffed sausage.
> 
> Not recommended.


That's an absolutely brilliant tactic! You are now salivating and pondering over which bun to order with your bratwurst and sauerkraut for lunch while he is skewering your witness on the stand! I would hire him in a jiffy.


----------

